# Is there a bow that is great for 3D and Spots?



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Hoyt: pro comps podium x

pse: supra expression

I kind of like the pse's better because they don't have the super short valley spiral cams that hoyt's mostly have, pse has the rotating mods so getting to your draw length is easy and they tune and shoot well. With hoyts they have all these families of cams and mods and it is complicated so buying used is a little iffy.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The pse beast is a long draw length bow and really cool also and pretty cheap.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Just about any bow can serve double duty..But I would stay with a longer ata.i have one target bow I use for spots and 3d I just set it for my bigger arrows after 3d season and shoot dots then set it back up for my 3d arrows.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

With a 30.5" draw you have a large selection of bows to choose from without sacrificing anything.

Generally speaking 37" axle-to-axle should be your minimum for your draw length. 60 lbs is likely enough draw weight to get plenty of speed. A big young strong guy _that shoots a lot might_ be able to utilize a little more draw weight for 3D but I wouldn't start with more than 60. For spots 55'ish is a standard draw weight for men. 

I use one bow for both spots and 3D. Actually I have two bows but they are the same. For 3D I use approximately 60 lbs and for spots I use approximately 55.5 lbs.

The biggest difference in spot bows, especially if you shoot 5-spot, and 3D bows is the draw weight. I do know a couple of guy that use 58 - 60 lbs for everything but the bows are very different. You can shoot a soft easy drawing bow at more lbs for spot shooting than you can shoot a hot rod bow. At a given draw weight a bow rated at 320 IBO is "easier" to shoot for long periods than say a bow rated at 340 IBO.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Elite 35 or 37's are a great dual sport bow, IMO.

Mathews Conquest 4


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

I just put 50lb limbs on my Elite V37. Makes for a great spot bow and 3D.
I had a few E35s, they are possibly the best all around bow made by Elite for everything, but the Victory series draw, hold and point very nicely.


----------



## tyohshooter (Jun 21, 2016)

Padgett said:


> Hoyt: pro comps podium x
> 
> pse: supra expression
> 
> I kind of like the pse's better because they don't have the super short valley spiral cams that hoyt's mostly have, pse has the rotating mods so getting to your draw length is easy and they tune and shoot well. With hoyts they have all these families of cams and mods and it is complicated so buying used is a little iffy.


If you have the money to spend on a bow that's only one year old you might want to consider a hoyt hyperedge. It uses the dfx cams so it would have a very gentle draw. You just need to find one with a #3 cam and you can simply rotate tge module to the correct position for your draw length. ATA is 36 inches and IBO is 325 so it is a good blend for target and giving you the speed you want for 3d.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I have one bow that I use for everything except turkey hunting. My Halon 6 is for spots, deer, pigs, 3D and my PSE Evo Max is set up for gobbler guillotines.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Halon X, Halon X comp.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I am also 30 1/2"" draw, I shoot a 2013 Hoyt Carbon Matrix 35 1/4" with 60 pound limbs (last year they made this bow and the best IMO). I like the light weight, RKT cams (crisp target like but still a good valley), shoots great. I set it up for target at 51 pounds, its butter. I hunt at 60, shoot 3D at 56. I would recommend buying different sets of arrows for the different types of shooting, if you get the same diameters, all you have to do is change the poundage (the arrows are tuned be length and point weight) 4" feathers indoor, small vanes for 3D, and something in-between for hunting arrows. I use a HHA Kingpin sight with the interchangeable wheel, get extra wheels and you can quickly change the wheel when you change arrows. Write down your set ups after you get it dialed in so you can go back and forth easily.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm close to a 30" Draw and have been favoring bows like the Conquest 4, the Pro Comp Elite XL (spirals), Vantage Elite Plus etc for several years for everything. This season I found a do it all bow in the Mathews TRX7. I normally set up 2 or 3 of the same bow for different games but this year am only running the TRX for everything...running Fullbores for spots and early season 3D, and will run Carbon Ones for everything outdoors once indoor season is over. 

I have pretty much shot a 310-315 IBO bow at 60# with aggressive cams for the last decade or so. With the TRX I'm able to still get plenty of speed from 58# and won't have to make any changes to my bow accept for the arrow rest when changing arrows.

If a long ATA is not you're style then the Halon X Comp would be a good 2nd choice.


----------



## B.T. Splinterz (Aug 31, 2016)

sure, anything 7" -8" brace, 37-41" ata should do a good job on both


----------



## Rkoch44 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hyperedge


----------



## chilly2031 (Jan 7, 2015)

X Comp

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

Pse dominator max


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Bowtech Boss or CPXL (hunting, 3d & spots)


----------



## Planner (Jan 31, 2016)

boneheadoutdoor said:


> Attempting to get back into 3D and Spots but hoping to do it with purchasing one (used) bow. Is there one that fits the bill for both? I'm not picky with brands, and a site search keeps bringing up arrows. I have a 30.5" draw and hopefully shooting X-Cutters for both 3D and Spots as well. Thanks in advance for any help.


Sent you a PM, I have a possible solution. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

boneheadoutdoor said:


> Attempting to get back into 3D and Spots but hoping to do it with purchasing one (used) bow. Is there one that fits the bill for both? I'm not picky with brands, and a site search keeps bringing up arrows. I have a 30.5" draw and hopefully shooting X-Cutters for both 3D and Spots as well. Thanks in advance for any help.



In short, no. There is no one bow that is great for both (that anyone can suggest for YOU)...and as you can see everyone is just offering an opining of what works for them.

The best bow is one that fits you well, requires minimal additional weight to balance at anchor, that gives you the comfort you're looking for at anchor (wall, valley, let-off) and that you shoot well. It doesn't matter ATA, cam design, speed...only fit, comfort, balance.

So, go shoot a bunch of bows (different cams, different ATA lengths) and pick one. And when that doesn't work for you, find another that you have your eye on, buy it, sell the other...shoot the new one for a while and repeat process. You'll eventually stumble across one that is YOU.


----------

